# CPC-H Looking for APC(ASC)Reimbursement Coding Auditor Position



## ALONNA (Jun 23, 2009)

ALONNA OWENS, CPC-H  
5652 lumberjack lane
Tallahassee, Florida   32303
Home: 850-562-2365-850-431-5553
Alonna.owens@tmh.org



Career Objectives

To obtain a position in medical coding.

Summary of Qualifications

More than 8 years of ASC Outpatient Surgery and E/M emergency coding experience.
Familiar with all aspects of ICD-9 and CPT coding. 
Hard working, able to make multi-task independent decisions and work efficiently under tight deadlines.
Out standing communication skills.
Excellent rapport with physicians and staff, effective hands on knowledge of medical terminology, coding and APC reimbursement systems.

Professional Experience                                                                Medical Coding Tech.                                                                    
                                                                                                       12/2002-present   .
Tallahassee Memorial Healthcare                                                     
1300 Miccosukee Road
 Tallahassee, Florida

Reviews outpatient medical records to abstract pertinent data and assign ICD-9 and or HCPCS 1and 2 diagnostic and procedural codes for APC reimbursement purposes.  Supports the delivery of quality patient care and serves the needs of internal /external customers/departments (including physicians, clinical staff, patients, reviewers, etc.)Through the efficient and accurate processing and maintenance of abstracted and coded health information. Work closely with billing office to insure proper and accurate reimbursement of ICD-9, HCPCS, and CPT codes to providers of hospital facility. Audit outpatient charts for coding errors to insure correct coding and reimbursement to hospital facility.  Provides personal support to team members by maintaining open communication sharing information, skills and knowledge. 
Assist in the orientation and training of new employees and students to department coding procedures. Maintains all aspects of hospital compliance and HIPPA department security.


                                                                                                    Medical Records Specialist
                                                                                                    Coding Support 
                                                                                                     08/2000-12/2002   


Performed a variety of clerical and information processing functions related to the maintenance of accurate, complete, and timely coding of medical records, both electronic and paper based.  Supports the delivery of quality patient care and serves the needs of internal/external customers/departments (including physicians, clinical staff, patients, reviewers, etc.) through the efficient and accurate processing and maintenance of health information.  Retrieves medical records for coding completion, abstracting completion, patient financial services request, physician record completion etc.  Answered incoming telephone calls and greeted customers in a courteous and professional manner, maintains all aspects of department security.  Assist coders by filing inpatient and outpatient loose work and dictations into charts to be coded for the following day.


Education

Rickards High School                                                                          1980-1984
Tallahassee Florida
General Education Diploma



Technical Skills

Tallahassee Community College                                                             1/15/02-3/12/02                               
Medical Coding Course
Certificate of Completion

Operating Systems:  Windows 95, Word, Excel, GroupWise, Encoder 3M coding 
Applications.


Awards, Honors, Special Recognition, CPC-H Certification through AAPC

Tallahassee Memorial Healthcare Certificate of Appreciation Award for outstanding performance and lasting contribution to the Medical Records Department awarded on 11/12/2004.
Tallahassee Memorial Healthcare Certificate of Appreciation Award in recognition of Florida Medical Coders Day, for outstanding contribution to the coding profession awarded on 04/15/2007.


----------

